# Weekend Brag



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds like she did awesome! Great job!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That is wonderful! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! C'mon Farley....we need to see pictures!!!!!!! ( I am really partial to Apricots..........gee, I wonder why LOL!!!?????)


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations! i second the request for photos.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations! I'd like to see a picture of Gigi and Taylor, too!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MAJOR *Congratulations*, Terry!:cheers2: WTG GiGi!! :clap2:Really wonderful to see a truly nice guy breeder get ahead with his beautiful girl. :whoo: Hope you'll post a picture of your lovely *apricot* winner when you can!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on such an exciting win! You MUST show us some pictures!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I is not only awesome to win with my girls, but when you look at who my competition is, it makes it all the sweater!

I promise once I get a good picture I will post it. I am hoping that the win picture will be a good one!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Comgrats! Love it when the "dogs of color" win!!! You go GiGi! Cant wait to see the photos!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Terry, that's just great! Congratulations, so well deserved !!! Love that it was in the bred by.

ETA: I just went and looked at the results and saw a number of respected names. Going BW in that crowd was majorly major !


----------

